
Neuroscientist used brainhack. It's super effective Oh, and disturbingly easy - bendsawyer
https://www.theregister.co.uk/2019/08/07/brain_hacking_bsides/
======
inflatableDodo
>"What do you do with technologies that people want, but aren't good for
them?" Sawyer asked.

Bombard the people with messages implying that they will definitely get more
sex if they buy them continuously, would be traditional.

------
justinclift
Video is online:

[https://youtu.be/nEgb-BpYbRw?t=19257](https://youtu.be/nEgb-BpYbRw?t=19257)

